# About opportunities



## felipeg (Jul 12, 2011)

Greetings,

My name is Felipe, I am 22 years old and I live in Joinville - SC, Brazil. I'm graduated in Systems Analysis and Development and informatics technologic course, where I had a scholarship and an Oracle Certification (OCA 10g). I work as technical supporter and my functions includes keeping the infra structure and database management.

I am in search of new challenges and I would like to move to another country, specially Australia, but sadly today I do not have enough resource to pay for a exchange course to improve my english and to adjust myself to the culture and to the jobs.

I would be greatly thankful for any information or contacts about exchange opportunities and their requisites or companies that need skilled work on IT.

If someone want my resume please send me an email.

feliperomeug || @ || gmail DOT com

Thank you for attention and for any help.

Yours faithfully,
Felipe Romeu Gregolewitsch.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Felipe,

I think you are doing a wonderful thing and posting your abilities here. 
Just wanted to reply to this thread to tell you your'e on the right track.
good luck

cheers


----------



## felipeg (Jul 12, 2011)

pencilpusher said:


> Hello Felipe,
> 
> I think you are doing a wonderful thing and posting your abilities here.
> Just wanted to reply to this thread to tell you your'e on the right track.
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply.

Every kind of reply is a knowlege or feedback to me, so again, thanks.
If someone need more information about me please reply this post.

Regards
Felipe.


----------

